# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Mezcla faro

## kubik

hola.

queria saber para que me sirve la mezcla faro. la estube practicado por arto tiempo asta dominarla pero solo sirve como una mezcla?? o se pueden hacer algunos juegos??.

gracias.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

No te voy a responder porque nunca he logrado hacer una. Así que aún menos te puedo decir "para que sirve"

Pero bueno, "sí que tengo una rutina "faro" para magos"

Mira, cuando estés con magos, haz una faro como el c u l o. Mal puesta pero no la cuadres. Con una sonrisa en la boca, mira a los magos y les dices:

Eh!!! os mola mi faro :Confused: 

Te mirarán mal (procura que no te peguen). Acto seguido pones la baraja vertical encima de la mesa (la "mezcla faro" sin cuadrar)  con una mano la vas rotando (no pasa nada si se descuadra más o se caen las cartas) y la otra mano la pones  perpendicular a una cierta distancia

Ahi te miraran muy raro (y seguro que si no te han pegado, algo malo va a suceder), pero viene lo bueno.


Acercas la mano verticar a la faro y haces un ruido con la boca (Auuuua, auuua, Señor, casi chocamos con los arrecifes, suerte que vi "el faro")

Brutal. (Si no te pegan, claro)
Resumen rapido: con una mano simulas el barco y con la otra (la de la "mezcla mal hecha"), el faro.

----------


## Voidmain

Magistral Ricky... casi me caigo de la silla por la risa   :Lol:  

Y para no desvirtuar: 
kubik, te respondo, aunque tampoco se hacer faros perfectas. 

- Es una mezcla. Pero se pueden aprovechar sus propiedades.
- Sí, se pueden hacer algunos juegos, gracias a las susodichas.

Aunque no veo sentido al aprender la faro sin saber de antemano lo que tu mismo preguntas.

----------


## dante

Hola *kubic* puedes decirme en que consiste la mezcla faro?

----------


## queco

Es como la mezcla foco, pero a lo grande.

----------


## divina locura

Kubik ¿Te suena de algo "mnemonica"?

----------


## queco

Ahora en serio.
No alcanzo a comprender cómo alguien llega a dominar la mezcla faro, sin saber para qué sirve.
No concibo un libro que explique la manera de hacerla y sus diferentes variantes, sin desarrollar sus utilidades. 

Que igual existe, pero en mi corta experiencia no lo he visto.

----------


## Coyotecordoba

Yo estoy con Dante,seria interesante conocer lo que entiende por mezcla faro el compañero kubic

----------


## Mago_urdangarin

Jajajajajaja  Ricky cierto es que es para Magos, la gente no la pillaría pero todavía me estoy riendo xD

Buenísimo!.


una cosa, Mandame un Privi con alguna fecha de actuación tuya o algo por favor.


un Saludo.

----------


## rafael montesinos

Si la intentas aprender por el 3º Tomo de GEC, veras que existen juegos para utilizarla, puesto que despues del tema dedicado a la Mezcla Faro, vienen tres juegos: "Los Ases acrobáticos" ,"Detective y compañía" y  "Numerología", pero pienso que lo mas practico es hacer lo que dice "Ricky Berlin".....................muy bueno!.  

                                                        Salu2.

----------


## ignoto

> Ahora en serio.
> No alcanzo a comprender cómo alguien llega a dominar la mezcla faro, sin saber para qué sirve.
> No concibo un libro que explique la manera de hacerla y sus diferentes variantes, sin desarrollar sus utilidades. 
> 
> Que igual existe, pero en mi corta experiencia no lo he visto.


¿Cuantos principiantes, en los círculos, hacen técnicas acojonantes sin saber ni para qué sirven ni por qué las aprendieron?

A patadas los hay que sin saber lo que es una presentación te hacen el triple salto con refanfile y vuelta atrás con los meñiques atados a un consolador.

 :Lol:

----------


## magicderius

yo estoy de acuerdo con queco, todo lo que practico y estudio lo hago por algun motivo y con una finalidad para dominar la tecnica o para introducir la tecnica en un juego...

----------


## The Black Prince

Voy a romper una lanza en favor de Kubic, en el volumen 3 de la GEC se enseña la mezcla faro y no se hace ninguna alusión a la mnemónica en los juegos que vienen a continuación, de hecho hay uno que usa la faro para hacer apariciones(ases acrobáticos).

Un saludo,

----------


## Marco Antonio

A ver..... Cada uno puede aprender a mezclar como le salga de las narices...

Lo que ocurre es que si se desde Madrid se puede ir a Barcelona directamente... ¿para qué vás a pasar por Cadiz?. Si la mezcla faro solamente la vas a utilizar para lo que és (una mezcla), creo que hay infinidad de mezclas menos trabajosas de hacer, más naturales e incluso, si me apuras, más llamativas a ojos de un espectador. Pero cada cual se puede complicar la vida como quiera, eso va en gustos.

Lo bueno que tiene es que cuando realmente se entere de para que puede servir... pues ya lo lleva aprendido.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Mistico

> No te voy a responder porque nunca he logrado hacer una. Así que aún menos te puedo decir "para que sirve"
> 
> Pero bueno, "sí que tengo una rutina "faro" para magos"
> 
> Mira, cuando estés con magos, haz una faro como el c u l o. Mal puesta pero no la cuadres. Con una sonrisa en la boca, mira a los magos y les dices:
> 
> Eh!!! os mola mi faro???
> 
> Te mirarán mal (procura que no te peguen). Acto seguido pones la baraja vertical encima de la mesa (la "mezcla faro" sin cuadrar)  con una mano la vas rotando (no pasa nada si se descuadra más o se caen las cartas) y la otra mano la pones  perpendicular a una cierta distancia
> ...


Todavía estoy muerto de la risa jejejej´¡qué bueno!

----------


## azegarra

Abres la baraja del estuche NUEVO
Quitas los comodines
haces una faro perfecta,
y estas listo para hacer el primer juego de la trilogía.
el problema es efectivamente lo que estas pensando....HACER LA FARO!!
la ensayo con poca frecuancia, la habre ensayado unas 100 veces y solo me han salido perfectas el 2%, osea sin posibilidades de utilizar en mis juegos, pero espero que algun dia me salga (ojala que sea en vida).

Aprovecho este post, para hacer una consulta a los mas entendidos:

Normalmente cuando hago una faro, se me quedan en dos sitios dos cartas pegadas en vez de una, que les parece en ese momento "recordar" que hay que quitar los comodines y acomodar esas cartas a donde corresponden...alguna vez lo han hecho?, o en todo caso tienen algunas estrategias cuando la faro completa les falla en dos sitios, o en uno .digamos?

Gracias por las sugerencias

----------


## popt

Yo uso bastante la faro... (y veo que soy de los pocos)

Sobre lo que comentas, azegarra, una de las cosas más importantes con la faro es saber corregirla según la haces.  Me refiero a deshacer parte de la imbricación y rehacerla para corregir estos fallos.

¿Para qué la uso? Sólo para preparar la baraja.

Haces un Gas, o un Debex, luego una faro (seguida de varias mezclas que no estropeen el orden) y ya tienes para varios juegos.  O cuando terminas uno en el que el orden final pueda interesar...

No hago nada con mnemónica todavía, supongo que ahí me será más útil.

También la suelo hacer al abrir una baraja, así practico y las cartas pierden ese estado de "recien abiertas".  Hago unas 20-30 faros, más o menos, cada vez que abro una baraja nueva (lo cual supone casi una hora mientras ves la tele).


PD: Muy recomendable un DVD de Ackermann sobre la faro.  Es sólo sobre técnica, nada de juegos.

PD2: ¿Alguien la hace en mesa? a mi me resulta imposible...

----------


## Coyotecordoba

Para  arreglar pequeños errores en la faro habia un estupendo articulo en el "otro" foro que no se si se puede nombrar y/o enlazar,pero en cualquier caso recomendable,eso si si la cosa ya pasa de "puequeño" fallo lo mejor es hacer una mezcla falsa y repetir el intento,no es facil...pero en cartomagia pocas cosas lo son

----------


## hydros

popt yo la ago en mesa pero me es bastante mas dificil hacerla en las manos :/ aunque con practica ya me ira saliendo (eso espero) 
P.D:Yo la uso como mezcla y para acer el abanico gigante y la doble extension y cosas por el estilo ya q aun no me sale perfecta como para acer juegos basados es ello

----------


## Coyotecordoba

Evidentemente no sabes muy bien lo que es unamezcla faro,seguro q imbricas las cartas una a una?



> popt yo la ago en mesa pero me es bastante mas dificil hacerla en las manos :/ aunque con practica ya me ira saliendo (eso espero) 
> P.D:Yo la uso como mezcla y para acer el abanico gigante y la doble extension y cosas por el estilo ya * aun no me sale perfecta como para acer juegos basados es ello

----------


## hydros

si, no es eso una faro?

----------


## Coyotecordoba

a ver,haces un mezcla americana o por hojeo y consigues que las cartas se hayan intercalado exactamente una a una?cuanto tiempo has tardado en dominarla?

----------


## hydros

aun no lo domino de todo y  no lo hago como mezcla americana si no como se explica en el dvd 3 de la trilogia (no lo tengo me lo prestaron hace unos meses) ya subire un video a youtube para que veas como digo porque yo no se como explicarlo :/

----------


## hydros

video subido:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYFfX6qdl_E
como ya dije aun no la domino del todo pero es esta la que yo decia.

----------


## Coyotecordoba

bueno ahora las cosas estan un poco mas claras,lo que tu realizas es una mezcla faro por imbricacion lo cual auqnue tampoco  facil no es demasiado dificilal decir mezcla faro en mesa se entiende que se hace mediante mezcla por hojeo lo cual es extremadamente dificil,un saludito

----------


## edumagia

Me dicen como se hace una mezcla faro?

----------


## rafael montesinos

> Me dicen como se hace una mezcla faro?


Un mezcla Faro?..........si quieres de momento te puedo explicar donde esta el faro de Chipiona.

----------


## hydros

perdon por mi error lo confundi ya que en el dvd de la trilogia (en el 3 me parece) lo llaman table faro de ahi la equivocacion   :Oops:  
Por cierto segui practicando la faro en manos y ya me sale incluso mejor q la de ''mesa'' (no se como llamarla de otra forma) :/

----------


## ganu

Yo hago faros en mesa.....



















.... pero no me salen  :D

----------


## dante

Por eso pregunte yo que entendía por faro, desde su última pregunta que no se le ha visto mas por aquí... hubiera bastado a esperar a que contestara él, y luego darle los links a los diferentes posts que ya hay sobre la mezcla faro... en vez de continuar alimentando un contenido vacío. 

Lo digo como reflexión no como crítica, por que yo tambíen hago lo mismo que vosotros... pero después de leer el tema de los malos tratos a los nuevos... que tal si primero nos aseguramos si tiene o no algún interés, o pequeño conocimiento sobre lo que pregunta.

Si lo tiene se le contesta con amabilidad, sino se le ignora y se cierra el post, o se añaden los enlaces a los temas ya habiertos y se cierra también.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=15990
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=15536
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=14975
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=12905

----------


## rafael montesinos

> Por eso pregunte yo que entendía por faro, desde su última pregunta que no se le ha visto mas por aquí... hubiera bastado a esperar a que contestara él, y luego darle los links a los diferentes posts que ya hay sobre la mezcla faro... en vez de continuar alimentando un contenido vacío. 
> 
> Lo digo como reflexión no como crítica, por que yo tambíen hago lo mismo que vosotros... pero después de leer el tema de los malos tratos a los nuevos... que tal si primero nos aseguramos si tiene o no algún interés, o pequeño conocimiento sobre lo que pregunta.
> 
> Si lo tiene se le contesta con amabilidad, sino se le ignora y se cierra el post, o se añaden los enlaces a los temas ya habiertos y se cierra también.



Dante, no se si te refieres a mi contestación, y si es así, quiero decirte a esto, que a la persona que abrió este post, le contete coherentemente, dandole nombre de los juegos, y lugar donde puede encontrarlos. Esta ultima contestación en "clave de broma", (no groseramente) se la he dado a una persona que se mete en este post, sin presentarse, ni siquiera saludar, con solos 3 mensajes, y pregunta de sopeton que le expliquemos como se realiza una mezcla faro.

                                                           Saludos.

----------


## kubik

holaa tanto tiempo jeje..

perdon por no responder, pero tuve un problema con el pc, ya esta arreglado.

lei todo lo que me respondieron y muchas gracias, deverda me sirvio mucho :p.

con respecto a los que me preguntaban que entendia yo por la mezcla faro es una mezcla perfecta, dividir el maso por la mitad exacta y volver a juntarlo encajando carta por medio....

saludos

----------


## dante

Noo noo Rafael, no me refiero a nadie en concreto, almenos en este post no he visto ninguna contestación inadecuada.

Yo quería hacer incapié en que por ejemplo de este tema ya se ha tratato, y cuando se reabre un tema como este sería mucho mas facil de manejar después en los buscadores, si se le contesta con los links a los mensajes ya abiertos, en vez de contarle nuestras historias a la gente.

O como mínimo antes de empezar a escribir cada uno su aportación, asegurarnos que la persona tiene algun interés por el tema y no es una pregunta de tantas para que merezca continuar el tema aunque esté repetido.

Por ejemplo ahora que ha respondido a la pregunta que yo le hice sabemos que podemos decirle algo que realmente podrá discutir u aprovechar. Sino  estaríamos perdiendo el tiempo añadiendo cosas que no tienen mucha importancia en un post repetido que saldrá en el buscador y confundirá a aquel que busca.

----------


## rafael montesinos

> Noo noo Rafael, no me refiero a nadie en concreto, almenos en este post no he visto ninguna contestación inadecuada.
> 
> Yo quería hacer incapié en que por ejemplo de este tema ya se ha tratato, y cuando se reabre un tema como este sería mucho mas facil de manejar después en los buscadores, si se le contesta con los links a los mensajes ya abiertos, en vez de contarle nuestras historias a la gente.
> 
> O como mínimo antes de empezar a escribir cada uno su aportación, asegurarnos que la persona tiene algun interés por el tema y no es una pregunta de tantas para que merezca continuar el tema aunque esté repetido.
> 
> Por ejemplo ahora que ha respondido a la pregunta que yo le hice sabemos que podemos decirle algo que realmente podrá discutir u aprovechar. Sino  estaríamos perdiendo el tiempo añadiendo cosas que no tienen mucha importancia en un post repetido que saldrá en el buscador y confundirá a aquel que busca.


Dante, gracias por tu aclaración, estoy totalmente deacuerdo con tigo.

                                                       Un Saludo.

----------


## azegarra

> Yo uso bastante la faro... (y veo que soy de los pocos)
> 
> Sobre lo que comentas, azegarra, una de las cosas más importantes con la faro es saber corregirla según la haces.  Me refiero a deshacer parte de la imbricación y rehacerla para corregir estos fallos.
> 
> ¿Para qué la uso? Sólo para preparar la baraja.
> 
> Haces un Gas, o un Debex, luego una faro (seguida de varias mezclas que no estropeen el orden) y ya tienes para varios juegos.  O cuando terminas uno en el que el orden final pueda interesar...
> 
> No hago nada con mnemónica todavía, supongo que ahí me será más útil.
> ...


Gracias popt!!!

Hace 2 meses escribi que me salian el 2% de las faro que intentaba, 
luego de leer tu post, empece a practicar solo faros con mi baraja nueva 

Y ahora el resultado es que el 2% no me resultan o en su defecto tengo que corregirlas.

Nuevamente muchas gracias!!

Saludos gracias.

----------


## cire652

Felicidades, es una mezcla utilísima sobre todo para baraja mnemonica...
Una pregunta: ¿ Cómo la haces ? ¿ En las dos manos o en la mesa ?

----------


## azegarra

La hago en las manos, 10 veces en el bus rumbo a mi trabajo y unas 10 veces antes de dormir.

Una de las cosas que me llamo primeramente la atención es que descubri que con dos faros completas desde un paquete nuevo ya tenia el juego TNT listo (roberto Light).

Pero he estado estudiando en la GEC 3 sus posibilidades. Ya cuando me termine las GEC a un nivel aceptable, (salvo algunas cosas de la GEC-4 :busquedas, calsificaciones), me leere algo sobre la mnemónica...

Creo que el mejor consejo es el que tacitamiente dio popt: ensayar con las barajas nuevas. 

Sobre lo de la faro en la mesa, ni lo he intentado.

Saludos, Gracias.

Alfredo

----------


## yoquim

Según tengo entendido 7 faros perfectas seguidas y la baraja se queda como al principio. ¿es cierto? No soy capaz de hacer 1 como para hacer 7.

----------


## angelilliks

No, cuando las barajas son viejas hagas todos los faros que hagas se quedan igual de mal... Sólo sirve para devolverles un poco su forma correcta.

----------


## t.barrie

> No, cuando las barajas son viejas hagas todos los faros que hagas se quedan igual de mal... Sólo sirve para devolverles un poco su forma correcta.


   Yoquim creo que se refería al orden,que haciendo un numero determinado de faros el orden no se altera.

Un saludo




pd:Yo lo de la faro y la mnemotenica lo dejo para dentro de mucho tiempo..

----------


## The Black Prince

> No, cuando las barajas son viejas hagas todos los faros que hagas se quedan igual de mal... Sólo sirve para devolverles un poco su forma correcta.


No se refiere a eso, se refiere a la rueda de espejos.

----------


## angelilliks

¡Ah! Temas de ordenación... Cómo no caí antes... La verdad es que hacer 7 faros perfectos seguidos es de difícil tirando a imposible. En Expert Card Technique comenta el caso de los faros perfectos y a continuación explica las mezclas falsas  :Smile1:  Por algo será.
La utilidad de un faro perfecto es... Casi nula... Además de que no creo que el público te aguante 7 mezclas seguidas por mucho que digas que te gusta barajar bien :D 
Un saludo.

----------


## RobertoG

Hola compañeros.

7 faros perfectas se pueden hacer en 2 minutos o menos, y por supuesto que tienen utilidad ( rito de iniciacion, Innolvidable...son dos juegos que me vienen a la mente). Pero para volver a la posicion inicial se necesitan 8 faros no 7.

Es más, he oido decir que hay quien hace faros a una mano  :Wink:  

Un abrazo

----------


## angelilliks

¿Dos minutos te parece poco tiempo? 30 segundos barajando cansan al espectador...
Y tiene utilidades como... Sí hombre... Ésa de... En resumen, nada que no se pueda hacer con una mezcla falsa o un control (mucho más rápido y sencillo)...
Lo de los faros a una mano es una floritura que todos hemos practicado fuertemente alguna vez aunque solo se para alardear de lo bien que barajas delante de los amigos :D

----------


## RobertoG

Hola nuevamente.
Escribí, porque decías que 7 faros perfectas seguidas eran casi imposibles (se necesitan 8 para volver al orden inicial), y te garantizo que hay mucha gente que las hace. Es más, tan difícil es hacer una mezcla faro con seguridad, como hacer 8.
Hombre, no las vas ha utilizar como mezcla falsa, pero el rito de iniciación es un juego por el que merece la pena el ensayo.
No estas dos minutos barajando de forma seguida.
Enfaras dos veces, y haces un juego en el que no se desordenen las cartas y además las tienes en un orden determinado que es aprovechable, enfaras 3 veces mas, y haces otro. Puedes mostrar las cartas en abanico mostrando el aparente desorden. Y así sucesivamente hasta volver a tener la baraja perfectamente ordenada como recién salida del estuche, la muestra y.... es un gran final.

Resumidamente este es el rito de iniciación.
Claro que no te vas a pegar 2 minutos mezclando de forma seguida para volver a la situación inicial.

Lo que no comprendo, es que digas que hacer 7 faros perfectas seguidas es casi imposible y luego digas que la faro a una mano es algo que TODOS hemos ensayado alguna vez.
También discrepo en que la mezcla faro a una mano es algo que solo sirve para fardar ante los amigos. Para mi una mezcla faro a una mano (aunque no sea del todo perfecta, tiene una gran belleza estética.


Bueno amigos, un abrazo

----------


## t.barrie

Angelilliks, yo no utilizo la faro para nada.Creo que me quedan muchas cosas para aprender antes,pero.. alguna utilidad tendrá,no? si te metes a estudiar y a trabajar con la mnemonica si que será de utilidad,no? pregunto desde la ignorancia porque no he leido mucho sobre la faro,pero no creo que sea para que tenga una utilidad "casi nula"



Un saludo!!!

----------


## angelilliks

Cuando digo todos quiero decir casi todos los que hemos leído cómo se realiza  :Smile1: 




> También discrepo en que la mezcla faro a una mano es algo que solo sirve para fardar ante los amigos. Para mi una mezcla faro a una mano (aunque no sea del todo perfecta, tiene una gran belleza estética.


Belleza estética... ¿Eso puede no parecerse de alguna manera a que queda "fardona"? xD Es una mezcla que una vez la sabes hacer la repites muy poco, sólo cuando alguien quiere verte barajar y te pide que le hagas varios tipos de mezcla o algún día tonto para regalarte  :Smile1:  

Igualmente me mantengo en que es de dificl a tirando a imposible hacer 8 faros seguidas perfectas, que no quiere decir que no se peuda hacer, sino que requiere mucha práctica y poca seguridad.
De todas formas Erdnase aproxima el acierto de un experto expertísimo haciendo faros al 80% ó 60% ahora no recuerdo... pero eran otros tiempos.
Un saludo.

----------


## RobertoG

Insisto, y espero que salgan a apoyarme los "fareros" Hacer 8 faros perfectas seguidas, no es como tu lo pintas., repito que yo conozco bastantes magos capaces de hacerlo.
Yo en muchas ocasiones he hecho 30, 40 ó incluso más faros perfectas seguidas.

- El hacer tres, cuatro o nueve faros seguidas ES EN REALIDAD TAN FACIL COMO HACER UNA CON CIERTA SEGURIDAD.


Un abrazo

----------


## martamagika

> Insisto, y espero que salgan a apoyarme los "fareros" Hacer 8 faros perfectas seguidas, no es como tu lo pintas., repito que yo conozco bastantes magos capaces de hacerlo.
> Yo en muchas ocasiones he hecho 30, 40 ó incluso más faros perfectas seguidas.
> 
> - El hacer tres, cuatro o nueve faros seguidas ES EN REALIDAD TAN FACIL COMO HACER UNA CON CIERTA SEGURIDAD.
> 
> 
> Un abrazo



totalmente de acuerdo contigo, una vez que tienes la sensibilidad de la presión justa las faros salen solas, y no son útiles son imprescindibles para jugar con las ordenaciones, para preparar juegos desde baraja nueva,...... , el único problema que tienen es que requieren de mucha practica hasta que salgan con naturalidad y claro siempre es mejor coger atajos.... :-(

----------


## angelilliks

Yo no he dicho que no use la mezcla faro, es más, es la que más uso xD En forma de mezcla real y en forma de mezcla falsa.
No es que no crea que se pueden hacer 8 faros seguidas, sino que cuestan un tiempo de entrenamiento muy valioso. RobertoG te creo, yo sin intentar hacerlas perfectas me saldran 2 de cada 10.
Es sólo eso, pocas utilidades (además substituibles) y se necesita ensayar bastante la mezcla siempre con una baraja casi nueva.
Pero lo dicho es sólo mi humilde opinión.

----------


## magomigue

creo que la mezcla faro es una mezcla utilisima. Hacer mezclas faros seguidas ya sean 2,4,8, o 300 una vez que le has cogida el punto justo es igual de facil que hacer 1. 

angelilliks por lo que veo no has estudiado suficiente la faro al decir que tiene pocas utilidades y ademas sustituibles. Yo llevo poco tiempo estudiando las barajas mnemonicas y algo mas de tiempo con las faros y te aseguro que son absolutamente necesarias para aprender a utilizar mnemonicas. 

Un Saludo

----------


## RobertoG

Vale, parece que se van aclarando las cosas.
Para aclarar un poquito más. La faro, no es sustituible por una mezcla falsa, a no ser que hagas 8 faros. En este caso si que me parecería matar moscas a cañonazos. Cuando en el transcurso de una rutina, haces 8 faros para regresar la baraja a un orden total y visible, tampoco es sustituible por mezclas falsas, ya que la gracia de hacer faros en este tipo de rutinas, es que la baraja tiene unas propiedades distintas en cada faro, y son aprovechables para determinados juegos, y además, se puede mostrar en abanico para demostrar su aparente desorden, con lo que al mostrarla en orden al final, es un fuerte fina.

Por otro lado, no creéis que la mezcla americana a una mano (en faro perfecta o casi) es de gran belleza estética?


Un abrazo

----------


## angelilliks

La verdad es que es cierto que solo voy de paso en barajas nemónicas. Debo dedicarle dentro de algunos meses bastantes horas (aunque las barajas ordenadas no son muy de mi agrado) y quizás entonces la mezcla faro para conseguir una ordenación me parezca lo mejor que se pueda haber inventado... No sé, el tiempo lo dirá, no me pongo ahora mismo con la nemónica ya que en mi mágia no pega demasiado (la usaría seguro) y tengo un par de aspectos sobre unos nuevos controles que pulir (que de momento son los mas impresionantes que haya visto, pero que poca gente conoce).
Cuando me ponga con las barajas ordenadas ya postearé para que me aclaréis las dudas :D

----------


## RobertoG

Hola compañeros.

Un ejemplo de la utilidad de la mezcla Faro.

http://rapidshare.de/files/13349907/...om_bo.wmv.html

----------


## rafael montesinos

Bien, permitirme que os cuente algo curioso con respecto a las mezcla faro.  Yo (como muchos), empece a practicar la mezcla Faro (tecnicamente hablado), un poco como reto, pues escuchaba decir a la gente que hera algo dificil de realizar, y llegue a aprender a realizarla con un cierto grado de efectiviad, y lo absurdo es que realizaba esta ténica, si tener ni P. idea  de su utilidad, y deacia para mi......es otra mezcla.
     Pero lo curioso del caso es que una vez aprendiendo a relaizar un juego de Colombini  de los llamados (mal llamados), automaticos, ley que en para realizarlo, el juego requeria una mezcla con la extructura "Faro", por supuesto no te explicaba, ni  exigia realizarlo "Tecnicamente", sino hacerlo colocando carta por carta sobre la mesa. Y apartir de aquel juego empecé a descubrir su utilidad, y el abanico de posibilidades que tiene.
    Es curioso pero, aprendí la utilidad de una de las tecnicas mas dificiles, en un juego que no utiliza la tecnica.

                                                                    Un Saludo.

----------


## azegarra

Bueno, yo puedo hacer muchas faros tambien seguidas. Pero en la mayoria no las puedo imbricar en  el primer intento , es decir hacer  la primera imbricación en 2 segundos (en algunas si), pero en la mayoria tengo que ir ajustando y desimbricar para corregir algunas cartas que quedaron mal (grandisimo consejo de popt).

Los que hacen 100 seguidas, las hacen la imbricación a la primera? , (disculpen porque la pregunta no tiene ningun sentido practioco, pero es solo curiosidad).

Por cierto les contare que yo uso la faro para hacer abanicos gigantes (ese era mi objetivo cuando empece a practicarla. Pero ahora consultando la GEC he visto lo grande que es)

Saludos 

Alfredo

----------


## Juan Luis Rubiales

> Lo que ocurre es que si se desde Madrid se puede ir a Barcelona directamente... ¿para qué vás a pasar por Cadiz?.


Pues porque Cádiz es muy bonito  :Smile1: 

Y respecto a la mezcla Faro si que es de gran utilidad aunque tampoco creo que sea indispensable para nadie, la gran mayoria de juegos que usan la faro no suelen exijir una inbrincación perfecta, ademas siempre nos quedaaran las antifaros las cuales en segun que juegos son muy justificables, sencillas y rapidas. Pudiendose hacer en cualquier condicion ambiental, de la baraja o de luz.

----------


## Cartonio

yo hago el "the gun trick" de Ken Krenzel con la mezcla faro,sale mas bonito   :Smile1:  y tambien esta "back in time" de jay sankey 

saludos a todos

----------


## RobertoG

Pongo un ejemplo en el que se emplea la mezcla faro.
El anterior enlace no funcionaba.

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=ilD9EpwA4Gw

Espero que os guste.

----------


## magokreuss

solo comentar que cuando me puse con la faro, me ayudo mucho a coger el tranquillo el usar cartas fournier, pues al ser más duras,resultaba más facil que con las bicycles.

os ha pasado eso??

suelo usarla, por ejemplo en el juego cuatritud de Harry Lorayne (Magia con Cartas Ed. Marré)

aunque quiero metere de lleno en temas mnemonicos

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Pongo un ejemplo en el que se emplea la mezcla faro.
> El anterior enlace no funcionaba.
> 
> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=ilD9EpwA4Gw
> 
> Espero que os guste.


¡Qué grande eres!

----------


## BusyMan

Ni te lo imaginas... y no sabes qué apretones de mano que da... luego no coges la baraja a derechas en un par de días.

----------


## RobertoG

Muchisimas gracias por vuestros comentarios.
Me alegro que sea de vuestro agrado. Actualmente he modoficado el control multiple y el tercer as, en vez de sacarlo en la posiciòn 15, pido un numero al espectador.
BusyMan, que pena que no vayas por Tamarite este año para mostrarte el control multiple  :Wink:  

Un abrazo.

----------


## BusyMan

Tranqui, te veo antes incluso.

El sábado 1 de marzo os traduzco en Pamplona la conferencia de Richard Turner.

Tú más que nadie, Roberto, no debes perdértela. Vas a flipar.

Y va a flipar él cuando vea tus cosas.

Yo te pediré, como siempre, la carta fax  :Smile1:

----------


## shark

ya sabes busy , el encargo que tienes que hacerme...(de por vida)  8-)

----------


## Pollito

busca en youtube el video de carrol, los canibales, ahi se ve un ejemplo, pero hay mucho, metete en la dama, ahi la explican con detalles

un saludo magico

----------


## azegarra

> Pongo un ejemplo en el que se emplea la mezcla faro.
> El anterior enlace no funcionaba.
> 
> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=ilD9EpwA4Gw
> 
> Espero que os guste.


Que buena!. Pense que el cambio de cartas inicial que realizas era una quimera o muy evidente, pero el timming y la velocidad con la que lo haces es excelente. 

Gracias por tu video, me ha aclarado muchas cosas.

Saludos

Alfredo

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Tranqui, te veo antes incluso.
> 
> El sábado 1 de marzo os traduzco en Pamplona la conferencia de Richard Turner.


Y yo te veo a tí el 22 de febrero, traduciendo al mismo. Y así podrás comprobar que no tengo ni idea de estas cosas raras de magos.

Un saludo  :?

----------


## RobertoG

BusyMan, te he mandado un privado. ¿ Te ha llegado ?

Azagarra, me alegro de que te haya sido de ayuda.


Un abrazo.

----------


## vimartinez87

Aprovecho este post de la mezcla faro para preguntar si ¿cuesta mas realizar una mezcla faro con una baraja fournier que con una bicycle? Es que acabo de empezar a practicar la mezcla faro y ya me han salido tres perfectas y ya me salen más o menos pero siempre se me queda en algun lado dos cartas solo, ¡que rabia! pero es curioso que hace una semana pedi un par de barajas fournier para utilizar la número 4, que no pinta mucho aqui, y tiene buena calidad las barajas fournier, pero no consigo hacer una mezcla faro ni medianamente decente con la baraja fournier, en cambio con la bicycle si y las dos son totalmente nuevas. Si alguien me puede decir por qué me puede pasar o si os ha pasado o algun consejo, os lo agradecería. Muchas gracias.

----------


## t.barrie

Las bicycle son más finas,y si ,probablemente sea más fácil hacer faros con ellas que con las fournier.

----------


## magokreuss

jejeje a mi me pasa lo contrario 

con las fournier me resulta más fácil que con las bicicles

----------


## vimartinez87

Que cosas más raras pasan en la magia, jejeje. ¿Y tus fournier eran totalmente nuevas también? a lo mejor utilizandolas un poco para que tengan más flexibilidad me sale la mezcla faro con fournier... pero bueno, si alguien me puede dar un consejo para que me salga con fournier que me lo diga ya que creo que estaría bien hacerse al manejo de las dos marcas. Y otra pregunta ¿algún consejo para que no se me queden únicamente dos cartas juntas en la mezcla? es que perfectas ya me han salido 5 (sumando dos de hoy a las 3 que ya me habían salido) jejeje, pero casi siempre me sale la mezcla faro perfecta excepto dos cartas que se quedan juntas y me da una rabia... :evil:

----------


## t.barrie

Para que te salga (casi) siempre perfecta ,solo se me ocurre una cosa:práctica.
 De todas maneras el problema de que  se queden dos juntas puedes remediarlo después con una mezcla por arrastre,depende de donde se queden juntas..
  A mi  me da problemas la faro,me cuesta cortar exactamente por la mitad,y tendré un porcentaje de faros perfectas bajo,bajo,pero no es una cosa que "me mate"porque de momento no voy a utilizarla para nada,la practico a veces,pero no es prioritaria,de momento.


Un saludo

----------


## vimartinez87

Yo no se para que querrás exactamente utilizar la mezcla faro, si dijeras para que finalidad la quieres a lo mejor se me ocurriría algo para ayudarte, porque por ejemplo, yo he empezado a practicar la mezcla faro para ver si algún día la llego a dominar a la perfección y poder preparar delante del público la mnemónica de tamariz, aunque bueno, que acabo de empezar con el libro, asi que de aqui a que haga un truco de mnemónica me queda muchiiiiisimo, y para prepararla delante mediante mezcla faro pienso que más aún, pero para este caso, para preparar la mnemónica simplemente abres la baraja en abanico y se sabe cuales son las cartas por las que tienes que cortar, no se si te ayudará ésto para lo que tu quieres, pero puede que te ayude abrir la baraja en abanico.

----------


## azegarra

Bueno, a mi me salen casi todas las que intento, pero cuando las barajas estan nuevas o con poco uso, cuendo ya estan un poco fofas, no me salen.

Creo que tiene que ver el estado de las cartas. y sobre todo `practicar a diario esa tecnica. Hace unos dias comente que salian relativamente facil, pero deje de practicarla como cuatro dias, y me frustre cuando lo intente de nuevo. Lo mismo ocurre con las falsasa dadas, hay que darle diario. no es como otras tecnicas que se "recuperan" facilmente (dobles, empalmes, cortes diobles, enfiles). Al menos es aes mi experiencia, que no es mucha por cierto.

Saludos,

Alfredo

----------

